# Low emission zones (in France)



## Koi92

I'm driving down to le mans in July and can't get my head around the low emission zone in rouen.
I will only be driving through twice in one week,once going and once coming back.Do I need to buy a week's worth or can I do it per day.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Bevdeforges

This site explains the low emission zones in Rouen: Rouen

You buy a one-time Crit'Air sticker based on the emissions rating of your vehicle. (Includes a link to where foreigners can register their car and get their sticker.) The stickers cost a little less than 5€ and are a one-time deal. As soon as you register, you can get a receipt that includes a downloadable certificate that works like a sticker - but they will mail you an actual sticker for your windshield/windscreen.


----------



## Bevdeforges

I think there is also a Crit'Air sticker site for "international" folks - and it is (or was when I found it) in English. But as long as your car is registered in France, they just take the information directly off your vehicle registration and it's a pretty easy process. And as BiF said, it's valid in all the various zones around France.


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> Crit'Air is across metrpolitan France. Just as well given it will shortly be required in far more areas.


The government has apparently pushed back the planned national extension until after the Olympics, which means it remains in the hands of cities and towns.


----------



## Clic Clac

Bevdeforges said:


> I think there is also a Crit'Air sticker site for "international" folks - and it is (or was when I found it) in English.


The above site also offers English & German.
And it carries a warning about scams surrounding the sales of the stickers.

As I mentioned above DON'T USE THE PHONE to purchase one.


----------



## BackinFrance

BackinFrance said:


> The government has apparently pushed back the planned national extension until after the Olympics, which means it remains in the hands of cities and towns.


The plan is to ban Crit'Air 3 in all towns.


----------



## LFBEUSTON

Does the 'Crit Air system only apply to towns and cities, can anyone confirm? I will be driving from Biarritz to Italy in January, all the way on motorways.


----------



## Bevdeforges

LFBEUSTON said:


> Does the 'Crit Air system only apply to towns and cities, can anyone confirm? I will be driving from Biarritz to Italy in January, all the way on motorways.


This is the "official" Bison Futé map with the little icons indicating where the various ZFE are located: Trafic - Zones à faibles émissions mobilité (ZFE-m) - Bison Futé
The range (and applicable times) of the restrictions aren't directly indicated on the map, so you have to read the little descriptions of the restrictions for the various towns you will be passing through on your journey. If you read the detail and follow the available links, it does seem that the main autoroutes passing through the zones are often exempt. But considering that the sticker only costs a whopping 4€ or so, you may want to just get a sticker now so you don't have to worry about it any more. The process for getting the sticker is pretty quick and easy - and you can download a pdf version of your sticker to stick on your windscreen until the actual sticker arrives in the mail (which only takes a couple days).


----------



## LFBEUSTON

Bevdeforges said:


> This is the "official" Bison Futé map with the little icons indicating where the various ZFE are located: Trafic - Zones à faibles émissions mobilité (ZFE-m) - Bison Futé
> The range (and applicable times) of the restrictions aren't directly indicated on the map, so you have to read the little descriptions of the restrictions for the various towns you will be passing through on your journey. If you read the detail and follow the available links, it does seem that the main autoroutes passing through the zones are often exempt. But considering that the sticker only costs a whopping 4€ or so, you may want to just get a sticker now so you don't have to worry about it any more. The process for getting the sticker is pretty quick and easy - and you can download a pdf version of your sticker to stick on your windscreen until the actual sticker arrives in the mail (which only takes a couple days).


Thanks for that, most helpful.


----------



## Clic Clac

Another point to bear in mind - for anyone with an 'old banger' (Groups 4&5 I think) - is that cities not yet in a Crit'Air zone can sometimes ban these vehicles during periods of high air pollution.


----------



## BackinFrance

Clic Clac said:


> Another point to bear in mind - for anyone with an 'old banger' (Groups 4&5 I think) - is that cities not yet in a Crit'Air zone can sometimes ban these vehicles during periods of high air pollution.


Some towns also do that.


----------

